# [Prize Drawing] Post to win a Fanatics $25 gift card



## Jason Svoboda

With State about to be back in session and the 2012-2013 Sycamore athletic programs getting close to kicking off their respective seasons, I thought it was be a perfect time to have another Sycamore Pride contest. This one is pretty damn easy to get your name thrown into the hat. You'll need to make 10 posts between now and September 1st. 

The prize is a $25 Fanatics.com gift card. If you're a supporting member, you can find their link at the bottom of the page under Shopping & Services and if you're not a supporting member, you've no doubt seen the big "Gear Up!" ad here on the site. If someone makes a purchase through either of those links, Sycamore Pride receives a 10% commission on the sale. What's great about Fanatics is they have hundreds of products for thousands of teams so you don't have to use the card on Sycamore gear... you could pick up Colts gear, or Bears gear or whatever your heart desires. 

We will be giving out TWO of these prizes, so get to posting! If you plan on participating, throw a post up in this thread with your beginning post count so I can know which members to verify posts for. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some cool items currently on Fanatics.com












And one for Sack


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Cool idea.  Oh - there's one post!!!


----------



## LoudNProud

Go Team Free Stuff!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Haha The Sycamore Sam shirt dor Sack LOL! 

I'm in! Thanks Jason


----------



## IndianaState45

Count me in


----------



## new sycamore fan

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## mohoops247

Count me in...this is my 216th post...


----------



## Tree Pride

Sounds like a great deal. My daughter moves in to Pickrel Hall next week.


----------



## Daveinth

Does this one count LOl how about if I post it ten times does it count ?


----------



## Gotta Hav

This is fantastic idea Jason! Count me in.


----------



## BankShot

Never been lucky, but WTH...might as well join the other TREE DAWGS on this one.


----------



## jno2879

il get in


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just a reminder this is going on in case you missed it.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just a reminder this is going on in case you missed it.



Thanks for the reminder Jason!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump, bump, bump it up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Time is running out on this. Get your name in right meow.


----------



## Sycamore624

Post,post,post,post,post!


 Great ideal boss man!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Last chance here. Looks like you guys have some good odds.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So we had 12 people enter into the drawing by posting in here. All met the posting obligation. Will be putting the names into a hat and drawing in the next couple minutes and by hat, I mean random number generator website. LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like the winners are SSOM and NSF. Congrats guys!






ITF 1
LNP 2
IS45 3
SSOM 4
NSF 5
MOH 6
TP 7
DTH 8
GH 9
BS 10
JNO 11
S75 12


----------



## Sycamore624

Congrats!


----------

